# Track Raising after Next Sat. FL HOPRA Race



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

All racers are welcome to participant in the track raising after next Saturday's FL HOPRA race in St. Cloud, FL. The Double L will be coming down and is being replaced by a Wizz Track. With enough hands, this changeover can occur in about an hour. The new track will then be open to practice on and I will be providing Pizza and soda for all that stick around. The new track should help Florida racers better prepare for National events.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did you order a new Wizz track as I know you were looking for a track a month or so back, if so how long did it take for them to make your track. Also what type for track are you takeing down.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I purchased a slightly used 4 X 16 Wizz Track and trading in my 4 X 16 Tomy track with some cash.


----------

